# Fantastic Fan Fotos, August, 2019; Week 1



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

This week’s *Star of the Weekend* is none other than our own *County Joe.* If there is a week that this recognition is appropriate, this is it. 

Country Joe hails from the State of New York, so it is no wonder he is a huge *New York Central* fan.

A subject that was raised this week is we need to be careful that we post copywrite free photos and material. This is an easy search to find them.

Please post your New York Central photos or any others you care to.

View attachment 504182


View attachment 504184


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Looking at the map, I had no idea that the NYC had such a huge footprint on the way to Chicago. 

You sure learn a lot from these service area maps.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Can't recognize the New York Central without a photo of this landmark.

View attachment 504186


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Figuring that, with a name like "Country Joe," you must like Country Music or at least be a country-lovin brother in spirit, Junior Samples salutes you, Country Joe.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

Century Club NYC F3s










NYC GP7


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I do have a NYC 0-8-0, but it is buried so deep under the layout it would take an excavating team to reach it. One of those locos that I purchased many years for a repainting project that never happened.

First week of August conventional running on the S&Y RR. A variety of locos pulling various loads.

Bill


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Awesome, lets see your NYC.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Part of my Lionel A.B.B.A. set.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Hyping the Empire State Express.

View attachment 504208


----------



## HarborBelt1970 (Sep 24, 2015)

Apart from my VL Niagara, which I have posted photos of before, I really don't have a lot of NYC models in my little fleet. My father had a very early Lionel NYC steamer, which resides on my elder brother's mantlepiece. I do remember it running around my Dad's old layout.

What I do have however is all of the aluminum body NYC "Superliners" Lionel produced some years ago, and a few spares including of the fine Long Island lounge car. These have incandescent lighting and consume current at a high level. Apologies for the poor quality of this video still but these are the three lounges and a number of other cars on night run around the living room:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Love the night shot, Andy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Can't get enough of the GCT.

View attachment 504216


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

One of 23 made for METCA and the TCA NYC Convention.









Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Now theta is a perfect flat, Norton.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Brian, thank you for making me the star of the weekend and celebrating the New York Central. I love seeing all the photos but I especially love the NYC photos, both model and real. I love all trains and railroads, and while I love the NYC more I can truly say that I never met a train I didn't like.

Lee, while I am a fan of country music that's not why I chose Country Joe as my name. There's a bit of a story to it but I consider myself a country boy. It's a high honor to be saluted by Junior Samples and I return his salute.

Well, enough babble, here are some photos.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

A few more photos


----------



## JoeSaggese (Aug 17, 2018)

I enjoy looking at all these NYC photos.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

K-Line semi scale. 









Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

This one never got off the rails so to speak, but it did set all kinds of speed records. Certainly a rare experimental engine. Lionel made a mode of it several years ago.

View attachment 504258


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Really like these NYC promotional posters. Great for a train room.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Forgot, here it is.

View attachment 504260


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Brian, those are great promotional posters and would indeed be perfect for train room art.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

View attachment 504264


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

My only NYC. A Williams Scale Hudson. I don't own NYC Passenger cars but my Pullman set and my troop carriers go with anything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Congrats Joe! Great photos guys. I'm warming up to the NYC. Brian I know you love Grand Central Terminal but for me Pennsylvania Station is The cream of the crop. An unforgiveable shame the demolition of that Grand Lady. However the one good thing about the hammer being swung on Penn Station was the kick off of the Heritage movement. If not for that we would have lost so many wonderful edifices.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Gary, I think that Penn Station was a just beautiful structure. What a shame it was to tear it down.

I am lobbying Harry to make an affordable version for the many PRR fans. There is a facade available from another vendor. It is very expensive and only represents a small portion of the actual station. I passed on it as I wanted a whole lot more than a facade. I asked the vendor at the time when and if the rest of it would be completed . The answer I got was depends upon how many facades were sold with no definite answer. That was several years ago or there would have been both a GCT and Penn Station on our layout. If Harry does one, it will be complete. May have to retool the layout if he does one.

Thanks for your input, it is very timely.


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

My first Lionel engine, I haven't ran it in 8 years or so.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2019)

JKP said:


> My first Lionel engine, I haven't ran it in 8 years or so.


Joe, I have the same engine. I only run it at train shows. It's a fairly inexpensive engine but nicely detailed and a good runner. It even has a decent sounding bell and whistle though I don't care for the one per revolution chuff rate. It just sounds wrong to me. Still, it makes a good impression at shows. People think it's much more expensive than it actually is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks to all for the many wonderful photos and posts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks Tim & Pat for continuing to support the FFF thread.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2019)

Contry Joe just received his new Vanderbuilt.

Here is the real thing.

View attachment 504284


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2019)

Whats better the *ONE*?

View attachment 504286


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2019)

From a pragmatic perspective the Dreyfus is better. The skirting on the Commodore made it difficult to service. 

From an aesthetic perspective it's a matter of taste. The Dreyfus had more style while the Commodore had a simple elegance. 

So which is better? It's very hard for me to decide but I don't have to since I have one of each. I'm a happy model railroader.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Some say the inspiration for many of the early streamline steam engines came from the Burlington Zephyr and its shovel nose.










Pete


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2019)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Gary, I think that Penn Station was a just beautiful structure. What a shame it was to tear it down.
> 
> I am lobbying Harry to make an affordable version for the many PRR fans. There is a facade available from another vendor. It is very expensive and only represents a small portion of the actual station. I passed on it as I wanted a whole lot more than a facade. I asked the vendor at the time when and if the rest of it would be completed . The answer I got was depends upon how many facades were sold with no definite answer. That was several years ago or there would have been both a GCT and Penn Station on our layout. If Harry does one, it will be complete. May have to retool the layout if he does one.
> 
> Thanks for your input, it is very timely.



Thanks Brian. I have looked at what is available for Penn Station. Not very appealing to me . Watched a YT video of Penn built by a model railroader who also installed EZ Streets. Pretty Good. I have mentioned in previous posts that we would like to model Penn Station if our layout will be large enough. At 1/100 the 788' façade would be 7.88' in length. Still a large structure. If anyone could do this model justice it would be Harry H.

Gary.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2019)

Gary, we have had several long talks about this project and he sees the potential. Has to somewhat scales down to get all sides but I see this as a very doable project for Harry.

He has been looking for the next great station and this just might be it.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Can't recognize the New York Central without a photo of this landmark.
> 
> View attachment 504186


hard to tell if the train depot is center stage or all the taxi cabs is a very nice looking scene and also busy just as it was in the golden years of railroading were. you and Elizabeth did a nice job.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2019)

Nice way to start the day with this beautiful terminal clock that site atop the information booth of the GCT.

View attachment 504442


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2019)

Great photo Brian. GCT is so big, so overwhelming, with so much to see that it's very easy to miss many details when there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2019)

The GCT Museum Store sells a model of this clock for anyone wanting to add it to their collectible or GCT.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2019)

What a beautiful NYC image.

View attachment 504476


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

The last leg home.

View attachment 504542


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

GCT this past Friday. BigCrabCake and LittleBigCrabCake.

View attachment 504554


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

*Lookin' Good Emile!!*

LittleBigCrabCake isn't so little!!!

Hope you guys had a good time at GCT. Did you go down to the Dining Concourse level for lunch?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Way to go, Emile. Terrific photo of you and your son.


----------



## mackerel (Oct 9, 2018)

What a great Dad / Son photo!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Country Joe said:


> LittleBigCrabCake isn't so little!!!
> 
> Hope you guys had a good time at GCT. Did you go down to the Dining Concourse level for lunch?


Absolutely! Big and Little CrabCake paid a visit to the Oyster Bar.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks all for another great week for the FFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks to everyone who posted.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry for the late posts....I've had network issues at home all week....I'm in my office today.
Love the New York Central....especially the Putnam & Harlem Divisions as well as west side Manhattan freight operations.....

The 1st 4 are pictures of the Putnam Division....the platforms are remnants in Van Cortland Park

































These are pics of the High Line on the west side of Manhattan....

















Peter


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Pictures of west side freight operations prior to the High Line.....note the guys on horseback who warned of the coming train....they were called "West Side Cowboys".

Note the "shrouded" stems locomotives....done so they wouldn't agitate the street animals....

































































Enjoy......sorry I was late to the thread.....I loved all the pics!

Peter


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Nice photos Peter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

This photo is worth repeating. Just wonderful.


View attachment 504732


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking photos Peter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you.......my love of the Putnam Division goes back to college days. I went to Manhattan College in the Riverdale section of the Bronx (across from Van Cortland Park at the 242nd St El station). Driving there (north on the Major Deagan) I saw this single track line weave along the highway servicing industries such as Stella Doro cookies (great baking smells would come into the car through the heater in winter).
Coming across 240th St to get to school, one would cross over this line on a bridge.
Little did I realize that about 20 years after graduation, I would be desperate for any information on this RR line....and so, my history as a fan of the Putnam Division began.
It is now nicely preserved a walk/bike trail from the Bronx, through Westchester county and into Putnam County.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

First stop for the Englewood Station.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

OMG Wood......love those NYC Bilevels!
Peter


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

Pebo said:


> Sorry for the late posts....I've had network issues at home all week....I'm in my office today.
> Love the New York Central....especially the Putnam & Harlem Divisions as well as west side Manhattan freight operations.....
> 
> The 1st 4 are pictures of the Putnam Division....the platforms are remnants in Van Cortland Park
> ...


the last photo what is that raised round railing next to outer track?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

Peter, I love the historical NYC photos. I'm guessing the ones with the West Side Cowboys are from about 100 years ago. Truly marvelous photos. Thanks for posting them.

Wood, your modern day NYC passenger train is a beautiful train. The super liners in two tone gray are a NYC fan's delight.

EB, I think you are asking about the third rail outside the running rail. That is to power electric locomotives. The diesel in the picture would be powered by the third rail since steam or diesel powered locomotives are prohibited from operating in Manhattan.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

Peter, I just love the old black and white photos of New York City. I could stare at them all day.

Gary.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Always love the old street running photos. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

empire builder said:


> the last photo what is that raised round railing next to outer track?


3rd rail for electric locomotives.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Pebo said:


> OMG Wood......love those NYC Bilevels!
> Peter


Thank you Peter. I love them too!! I had searched and searched. Desperate to find them I planned on going to York and at the last minute, could not go. The BigCrabCake found them, called me, purchased the entire set and sent them to me. I'll be forever grateful to Emile.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Pete


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

waitin' 4 the train said:


> Peter, I just love the old black and white photos of New York City. I could stare at them all day.
> 
> Gary.


Thank you!
I have some more New York Central Manhattan freight operations......but, I'm saving them for the next time the Central is highlighted!
Peter


----------

